# Biotta Wellness Week



## akiss49ers (May 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I have started the Biotta Wellness Week yesterday! I was hungry like Hell, but its getting better now!

During this WW you consume only different kind of Juices, and you are ofcourse allowed to drink plenty of Water or Tee, and there are some Seeds you have to swallow in a whole without chewing every Day, so the Stomach has something to do!

The Target of this Cure is a Detoxification of your Body, which should be accomplished after 5 Days! But if you feel so, you can hang on for another 5 Days max!

My Question now! Does this kind of Cure have any value, or is it only a Scheme or Trend to make Money out of it?


----------



## kasha (May 15, 2011)

I think it does! well, not exactly a cure but perhaps more of a preventive value. As a detox regimen, Biotta Week of Wellness is supposed to get rid of the toxins in your system that your body cannot naturally expel (perhaps because there's too much).


----------



## tommygunz (May 16, 2011)

How could starving yourself do your body any good, seriously


----------



## Xixor (May 16, 2011)

The body is more than capable of expelling toxins.  It does so with surprising efficiency.  In the rare instance that it is not doing this effectively, such as liver or kidney damage, or acute poisoning, you should get yourself to a hospital as soon as possible.

I am of the opinion that *any* "detox" supplement, regimen, etc. is a scam and simply takes advantage of people and their money.


----------

